# DXG-308 driver



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2005)

Ariel10
 Received a DXG 308 camera as a gift but the package was damaged and the CD driver is unusable (I am presently outside the U.S. & cannot return it). 
Like another of your THREADS (Chief's wife), I am looking for an on-line source for the drivers.
Any ideas? Thanks for listening, JWSABA


----------



## help4me (Oct 29, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Ariel10
> Received a DXG 308 camera as a gift but the package was damaged and the CD driver is unusable (I am presently outside the U.S. & cannot return it).
> Like another of your THREADS (Chief's wife), I am looking for an on-line source for the drivers.
> Any ideas? Thanks for listening, JWSABA


Here you go
http://www.dxgusa.com/Support/downloads.html
scroll down until you find the driver for your camera.


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

Welcome to TSG.
Have a look thread: 
http://forums.techguy.org/t420967.html


----------



## slickchris77 (Nov 11, 2006)

I Received a Dxg-308 digtial camera it was givin to me and the cd didnt come with it i need the driver cause everytime i plug in the USB port from the camera the install wizard says cannot install cause they cant find the software help me out here guys i really need it  plus everytime I go on to the site you provided for the other guy to find the driver he was looking for i went to that site downloaded my driver but i cant find it on my computer could it be the USB ports or something else help me out here thanks you can reach me at [email protected] or just leave me a message on here thanks for your time.


----------



## iokepa (Jun 10, 2007)

I am having the same problem as slickchris77 please help me, its funny that i could view the pictures with out the driver before i got internet, but now it wont let me, email me at [email protected], and please post the answer here so that others are able to find out the problem as well!! Thank you very much!!


----------



## iokepa (Jun 10, 2007)

i got to download the driver but it doesnt let me open the camera to view pictures or use as a pc cam!!


----------



## iokepa (Jun 10, 2007)

ok i finally got it to show me my pictures, but it wont let me use it as a web cam, i have xp, it only makes a noise but no icons are to be found anywhere, what am i missing, please help me!! lost and so confused here!!


----------



## kathleenf45 (Dec 2, 2007)

i have windows2000 i downloaded the driver for this camera-DXG-308 from your wedsite you put on here but i can't seem to get my cam to work from it no pictures nothing. please help me..


----------



## mrss (Jun 13, 2007)

Welcome to TSG. Did you browse the DXG site?
http://dxgusa.helpserve.com/index.php

This might help.
http://dxgusa.helpserve.com/index.php?_m=knowledgebase&_a=viewarticle&kbarticleid=7


----------



## kathleenf45 (Dec 2, 2007)

thank you so much for giving my the web site..my camera is now working on my pc.but i have another question it didn't come with the memory card i would like to get one could you please tell me where and what kind i need for this camera.thank you


----------



## mrss (Jun 13, 2007)

You may download the manual (adobe pdf reader needed) here.
http://www.dxgusa.com/Support/Manuals/English/dxg308_eng.pdf

And it says it uses SD cards. The max size is a 512 MB card, but maybe when the manual was printed, 512MB was the largest available. These days, that is about the smallest one you can find. Anyway, look for a 512MB SD (Secure Digital) card.

In Tacoma, WA, Walgreens probably has them. Also Office Max, Office Depot. Best Buy, etc. Probably around $10-20 and probably lower.

P.S. None of us work here or run this website. Just passing thru and don't mind answering newbie queries.


----------



## kathleenf45 (Dec 2, 2007)

thank you for all your help.have a merry christmas and a gr8 new year..oh and if i have any more questions i will be asking


----------

